# Pinselstriche in Photoshop erstellen?



## Haehnschen (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich muss Postkarten gestalten und möchte die Ränder vom Hintergrund ausgefranst erscheinen lassen. Leider habe ich keinen passenden Filter in Photoshop gefunden. Jetzt wollte ich die Ränder mit Pinselstrichen ausfransen. Habe auch bestimmte Pinselstriche, die dafür geeignet sind. Leider sind diese sehr klein und wenn ich nur diese anwenden würde, würde das ganze ewig dauern.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Pinselstriche, die einen Rand ausgefranst erscheinen lassen selbst herstellen kann oder ob es eine Site im Internet gibt, wo ich diese downloaden kann?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Hähnschen


----------



## pflo (24. Januar 2006)

Doppelposts sind hier nicht so gerne gesehen, vor allem nicht zweimal im selben Forum!  :-(


----------



## der_Jan (24. Januar 2006)

Sowas kann doch passieren, wenn man zuoft auf den Antworte Button haut, oder? Das könnte man ja vergeben.  

--Edit: Was mir gerade auffält, vor einem Monat war Weihnachten


----------



## pflo (24. Januar 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mir gerade auffält, vor einem Monat war Weihnachten


Hey mir ist gestern auch in der Schule aufgefallen, dass das heute vor einem Monat war (oder so)


----------



## German (24. Januar 2006)

Haehnschen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich muss Postkarten gestalten und möchte die Ränder vom Hintergrund ausgefranst erscheinen lassen. Leider habe ich keinen passenden Filter in Photoshop gefunden.


Probier mal den Verzerrungsfilter > Kräuseln mit niedriger Frequenz, ein mal mit positiver, ein mal mit negativer Größe.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Januar 2006)

Haehnschen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe auch bestimmte Pinselstriche, die dafür geeignet sind. Leider sind diese sehr klein und wenn ich nur diese anwenden würde, würde das ganze ewig dauern.


Wieso machst Du sie dann nicht größer?


----------



## der_Jan (25. Januar 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> reicht es nicht die Pinselgröße einfach größer zu stellen ?


scheint eine vielversprechende Methode zu sein, sollte er mal ausprobieren.(So was ähnliches macht er ja auch.)

@pflo: Bald ham wir auch einen Monat nach Sylvester


----------

